# NRCD! (New Road Case Day)



## Taylor2

Hey guys,

Custom ordered a road case from RCG (Road Case Guys) about an hour north of me, and it arrived today.

Fitted for my Diezel VH4, which is currently dead. lol And also has 10 spaces of rack.

It's not all hooked up yet, so no OMG LITES JA? pictures. But either way.


















Gear list includes :


2009 Diezel VH4
Peavey 6505+
Mesa 4x12 Recto 
Mesa 2x12 Recto w/ Greenbacks

Furman PL-8 II
Fractal Axe-FX Ultra
KORG DTR-2000 
ISP Decimator Pro Rack G
Shure PGX14 Wireless
DBX 131 (selling)
Voodoo Labs Ground Control


As for the case, it's built damn well, and is surprisingly light considering the size. Feels quite solid, and it's good quality componentry. 
Even has a rubber side handle further up for easier lifting.
Check them out! Road Case Guys


Enjoy!


----------



## evilsaint

Awesome setup !


----------



## ivancic1al

Dat rig!!

So much win going on...


----------



## GATA4

ZOMG HOW CAN U AFFORD ZO MUCH GEAR WUT DO U DO FOR LIVING?!

 nice dude...gotta keep those pieces safe and secure


----------



## Taylor2

GATA4 said:


> ZOMG HOW CAN U AFFORD ZO MUCH GEAR WUT DO U DO FOR LIVING?!
> 
> nice dude...gotta keep those pieces safe and secure



I make $13 an hour working at a bike shop full time. 


You'd be surprised how easy saving money is if you actually try..


----------



## ROAR

That is badasssssss.

EDIT:




Taylor said:


> You'd be surprised how easy saving money is if you actually try..



Best quote I've heard in a while.


----------



## Taylor2

Although, I have a minimal social life...


----------



## Decipher

Looks good!

And also a big thumbs up for Cliff @ RCG. He's built a couple of cases for me and his build quality really is great. Very easy guy to deal with as well. I'll be getting him to build me a 8 space shock rack very shortly.....


----------



## slayerrulesyo

Taylor said:


> Although, I have a minimal social life...



I would too with all that gear 


It's also not very hard to find deals. The key is patience


And about the rig, SUPER jealous. I usually see the head on bottom and the rack up top


----------



## Taylor2

Thanks dudes!

For anyone who is interested, the Axe-FX will be used for effects.


----------



## yingmin

Taylor said:


> Thanks dudes!
> 
> For anyone who is interested, the Axe-FX will be used for effects.



I was certainly hoping you weren't using a $4000 amp loaded to the brim with features simply for powering an AxeFX.


----------



## Taylor2

yingmin said:


> I was certainly hoping you weren't using a $4000 amp loaded to the brim with features simply for powering an AxeFX.


 



I'm a self professed cynical asshole but even I don't make that big of an assumption.


----------



## noob_pwn

wow thats a really sweet setup dude! You must be happy with it.
When you have the cash I'd swap out that PGX though, I used one for a few years and it would always mess with my low end. Picked up a line6 G90 and I'm never going back


----------



## Taylor2

noob_pwn said:


> wow thats a really sweet setup dude! You must be happy with it.
> When you have the cash I'd swap out that PGX though, I used one for a few years and it would always mess with my low end. Picked up a line6 G90 and I'm never going back



Definitely been thinking about it.
I'm pretty sure I lost the transmitter for the PGX as well.


----------



## emperor_black

Taylor said:


> You'd be surprised how easy saving money is if you actually try..


----------



## Jzbass25

Sweet rig, I didn't realize the diezel head was so huge!


----------



## emperor_black

so, you're using the AXE FX only for effects? Does the axe's das metal come close to the real thing? I have the real bogner uberschall rev blue and the axe gets very close!


----------



## Taylor2

emperor_black said:


> so, you're using the AXE FX only for effects? Does the axe's das metal come close to the real thing? I have the real bogner uberschall rev blue and the axe gets very close!



For now anyways.
Might do some layering later.

It does sound decently close, but nothing really beats the full sound of the 6550 loaded VH4 going through a 6x12 setup of V30's and Greenbacks.


----------



## emperor_black

6x12?? Yikes!! That must sound awesome!!! Good job!!


----------



## Taylor2

emperor_black said:


> 6x12?? Yikes!! That must sound awesome!!! Good job!!



Well, Mesa 2x12 and a Mesa 4x12. 
No the full deal, but plenty enough.


----------



## themike

Great rig man, love it. I had a similar set up with an Engl Invader 100 but gave in and went 100% fractal. 

Im going to x2 on the G90 - it was the best investment ever. Crystal clear, super simply and looks great! haha


----------



## robare99

Nice! I just contacted the guys about a case for my JCM800 head and a custom case for a 100' 24x8 snake!


----------



## kylendm

Dude this thready is more than a year old.


----------



## Taylor2

Not like I'm complaining.


I actually still have most of that stuff. Minus the EQ.


And the Xbox.

Red ring of died.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Awesome setup!!


----------



## nickatrcg

make sure you never order a case from cliff, he has recently gone under, started doing drugs or something and he will take your money and you wont hear back from him for a long time, if ever!! i order a case 9 months ago and he wont answer the phone!!!!! do not order a case from cliff i warn you now


----------



## nickatrcg

cliff at rcg will rip you off.....watch out


----------



## GunpointMetal

huge balls


----------



## Brent_boucher

[FONT=&quot]Do not buy from Road Case Guys (Cliff Lanouette), they will gladly take your money and after youve paid them you will not get your merchandise or refund. Then Cliff will avoid you by not answering your e-mails or phone calls. There are several complaints filed with the RCMP.[/FONT]


----------

